# Stool



## Sapilot (May 20, 2021)

bborgard said:


> *Pic of Stool*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have more? This is what I was looking for. Linda


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sapilot said:


> Do you have more? This is what I was looking for. Linda


Sold _fifteen years ago_ and the seller hasn't been seen here in the past twelve, so....


----------

